#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  Tips to Create Facebook Shops and Instagram Shops

## Bhavya

Want to create Facebook Shops or Instagram Shops? Facebook has provided four key tips to give additional guidance for setting up your Facebook Shops or Instagram Shops. Learn the key notes from the below graphic.

----------

